

Ask YC: full-screen keyboard shortcut by browser/OS? - andreyf

Has anyone wondered how one might get a list of keyboard shortcuts to maximize the browser's page on different browsers and operating systems?
======
sorbus
I would assume that one would just go through all the browsers, find the
shortcut, and put it onto a list.

... or are you asking for a list, and disguising it as a question about how to
make a list?

~~~
andreyf
Hah, something like that. Also wondering why there is no automated way of
making such a list. It seems like the information should be out there on
various documentation pages, etc.

